# Asked a girl to coffee date - she said yes!



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

This will be the first date of my life. :yay :yay

So incredibly nervous haha, we're getting coffee next week.
If you have any tips, let me know.

edit: 14/11

But had my coffee-date today. It was alright, I don't have any previous dates to compare with. I felt nervous as hell but I hid it well. 

It can't have gone too bad, we talked for like an 105 minutes before we finished which is longer than I expected the coffee date to be (I had expected 40-60minutes). Made her laugh a few times and it seemed okay. Though right now I feel totally totally exhausted.

At the end I think I said "It was good to see you" or something which I didn't like as a closing line. Though we're both going out tonight to town to different parties/groups, so I may see her out or let her know where I'm at.

I have no idea though if she would want to do something else? Truly no idea cause I felt it was inappropriate to ask then and I wasn't sure if it was.
That's the only bad thing and I sort of want to see her again. 
Though I don't know if it was cause I was nervous, but I am sooooooo exhausted from that date.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> This will be the first date of my life. :yay :yay
> 
> So incredibly nervous haha, we're getting coffee next week.
> If you have any tips, let me know.


Congratulations! It's been awhile since I was on the dating scene, so all I have for you is just be yourself. If she said yes, she must like who you are already.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Way to go man! The only tip I could offer is have a few topics for conversation filed in the back of your mind in case you run into any awkward silences. It usually works for me.


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

that's nice man, im happy 4 u
have fun!


----------



## balsamella (Nov 6, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> This will be the first date of my life. :yay :yay
> 
> So incredibly nervous haha, we're getting coffee next week.
> If you have any tips, let me know.


Don't take any bad advice about "rules of dating" or any of that.

She said yes, so that means she likes something about you already.

Just enjoy yourself and be the awesome person you know you are.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice!  As the others said, just be yourself and go with it. Have fun.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Just be yourself and have fun!


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Congrats, have fun!


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

balsamella said:


> Don't take any bad advice about "rules of dating" or any of that.
> 
> She said yes, so that means she likes something about you already.
> 
> Just enjoy yourself and be the awesome person you know you are.


Ofcourse 

Yeah I intend to just be myself. But things like what to do after, what to do if things go well or go bad or whatever. Or general tips that someone who has never dated may not be aware of.

Or nerves, and how to deal with those here lol.


----------



## Jllbtvs (Jul 19, 2012)

Thats great! Recently I've been crushing on this guy and I've said hi to him quite a few times and realized it wasn't so bad..and rather easy! I am sure you will do fine! All thats left for me is the talking.. Good luck ;p


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Just cancel the date, man. Then you won't be nervous anymore.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Congratulations man! 

best of luck with your date, not that you'll need it


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome man, good for you!!! Just remember it's natural to be nervous. She probably feels the same way! Best of luck


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this thread, cause it's not worth a new thread but nonetheless it was still a good thing.
But had my coffee-date today. It was alright, I don't have any previous dates to compare with. I felt nervous as hell but I hid it well. 

It can't have gone too bad, we talked for like an 105 minutes before we finished which is longer than I expected the coffee date to be (I had expected 40-60minutes). Made her laugh a few times and it seemed okay. Though right now I feel totally totally exhausted.

At the end I think I said "It was good to see you" or something which I didn't like as a closing line. Though we're both going out tonight to town to different parties/groups, so I may see her out or let her know where I'm at.

I have no idea though if she would want to do something else? Truly no idea cause I felt it was inappropriate to ask then and I wasn't sure if it was.
That's the only bad thing and I sort of want to see her again. 
Though I don't know if it was cause I was nervous, but I am sooooooo exhausted from that date.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm sorry if this's a silly question :-s But how to define what is a date?
Cuz my friend often asks me to hang out for dinner and coffee, yest, he asks me for ice cream but I was already tied up with another guy (1st meeting, go to cinema), he said that it sounded like a date night???


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorpio90 said:


> I'm sorry if this's a silly question :-s But how to define what is a date?
> Cuz my friend often asks me to hang out for dinner and coffee, yest, he asks me for ice cream but I was already tied up with another guy (1st meeting, go to cinema), he said that it sounded like a date night???


I dunno, me and the girl i saw were both single and I had it fairly clear I found her interesting and that's why I was asking her to coffee.
Thus, regardless of what I chose to do I consider it at least a coffee-date because she knew the premise on why I asked her and still said yes.

Though it was more like a meet I suppose.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> I dunno, me and the girl i saw were both single and I had it fairly clear I found her interesting and that's why I was asking her to coffee.
> Thus, regardless of what I chose to do I consider it at least a coffee-date because she knew the premise on why I asked her and still said yes.
> 
> Though it was more like a meet I suppose.


Nope nope, I'm just curious, cuz I have very little experience of guys :-s I really don't understand why going to cinema with a new friend sounds like a date night (he and I needed to get out of houses, so we met each other). If he thinks going to cinema is a date, so how abt him? always hanging out together for dinner, coffee, ice cream, games, movies, guitar, etc, is it also a date???


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Scorpio90 said:


> Nope nope, I'm just curious, cuz I have very little experience of guys :-s I really don't understand why going to cinema with a new friend sounds like a date night (he and I needed to get out of houses, so we met each other). If he thinks going to cinema is a date, so how abt him? always hanging out together for dinner, coffee, ice cream, games, movies, guitar, etc, is it also a date???


Well you and him may have differing views about what it is.
Are you going cause you two are interested in one another? Or cause you're mates.

If I were mates with that girl and not interested in her, the proceedings could've been exactly the same but not a date.


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

Speaking of which:

How do I ask for a 2nd date after the first meet up (I'll call it that).

I intend to let her know I enjoyed today in about 30min, should I just suggest it then?


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> Well you and him may have differing views about what it is.
> Are you going cause you two are interested in one another? Or cause you're mates.
> 
> If I were mates with that girl and not interested in her, the proceedings could've been exactly the same but not a date.


As a thank for the information you gave me, I'll tell u my opinion  you should wait a little to tell her that you really enjoy the date (I don't know but I'm quite arrogant, then if someone texts me that he likes hanging out w me right after getting home, I feel it so normal, I mean nothing special at all.) But if it takes a little time, I'm confused a lot why the guy still doesn't contact me again, he doesn't think I'm attracting, blah blah blah, then I think she may be happier to receive your call after a little time of waiting.
My situation? We have a lot in common :-s Every time when I say I like something, he agrees. I hope that he's not uninterested in me ): cuz I don't want to lose him at all ):


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww!! Congratulations!! That's so exciting 
Yes, go ahead and bring up a second date when you talk to her.
Ahhhhh this is so awesome!  Good luck!


----------

